# Is Whole organic Barley seed safe to feed rats



## hairlessratlover (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay I was just wondering if Whole Organic Barley seed is safe to feed rats I have 8 rats well 5 are leaving to there new home's. um I was just wondering if any of you new if the Whole organic barley was safe to feed raw to you're rats or if I had to cook it. but any information on that would be great as I just keep getting the dead end when I look it up on the internet there is nothing on the internet where is says anything about whole Organic barley would be safe for rats to eat. and oh by the way thanks


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

From what I know Whole Barely is safe for rats to eat raw. If your worry soak it in water for a few minutes to soften it up.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, it is perfectly safe raw. You can cook it if you wish, or if it is truly whole, sprouting is a great option.


----------



## hairlessratlover (Jul 9, 2013)

thank you guys for responding so fast okay that is great I really appreciate it  now that I know whole barley is safe for my rats I will mix's it in to there diet Thanks


----------

